# Fraternal Greetings



## Winter (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello Brothers and members of the forum. 

I have been a Mason for almost 20 years in the Grand Lodge of Wisconsin. I now reside in Florida. I look forward to discussing Freemasonry with you all. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Ramboldt (Apr 20, 2016)

Winter said:


> Hello Brothers and members of the forum.
> 
> I have been a Mason for almost 20 years in the Grand Lodge of Wisconsin. I now reside in Florida. I look forward to discussing Freemasonry with you all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


 Welcome to the forum - I'm froom Beloit, where in Wisconsin were you at?


----------



## Winter (Apr 20, 2016)

Pete Ramboldt said:


> Welcome to the forum - I'm froom Beloit, where in Wisconsin were you at?


Brother Pete,

I lived in Janesville and then Milwaukee. 

Milton Lodge #161, Past Master
Benjamin Franklin Lodge #83, Founder

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoops (Apr 20, 2016)

Welcome from Chester, UK

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter (Apr 20, 2016)

Scoops said:


> Welcome from Chester, UK
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloke (Apr 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum from Australia


----------



## Pete Ramboldt (Apr 21, 2016)

Winter said:


> Brother Pete,
> 
> I lived in Janesville and then Milwaukee.
> 
> ...


 Small-small World! Don't forget to stop and visit if you get back up here. We meet the 1st and 3rd Wednesday @ 7:30 P.M.


----------



## Winter (Apr 21, 2016)

Pete Ramboldt said:


> Small-small World! Don't forget to stop and visit if you get back up here. We meet the 1st and 3rd Wednesday @ 7:30 P.M.



I will.  I'm sure i will take a trip back there for my 20 year certificate.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 21, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum from Kentucky.


----------



## Winter (Apr 21, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum from Kentucky.


Thank you! Glad to be here.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 25, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

